# My New Setup



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Had a little rework and delivery on Tuesday courtesy of Tim.

love it so far!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh what's the grinder like


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe Mahlkonig x54


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

Is that coffee from Goldbox I spy on the middle shelf? I really like the mira Flores they currently have


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

What unit is that? I'm looking for something similar.


----------



## galey (Sep 5, 2021)

BeanAbout said:


> Had a little rework and delivery on Tuesday courtesy of Tim.
> 
> love it so far!
> 
> ...


 Looks neat, could do with something like this, think I'm getting kicked out the kitchen, I'm just learning and I'm very messy🤦‍♂️. Could do with shelves like these, we're you buy it from please


----------

